# [WebTV] Avatar HELP!



## Villano (Jan 20, 2002)

Does it take a really long time to load the page with the avatars?  I've tried letting it load for 10, 20, and 30+ minutes, yet all I get are the banners at the top and a white screen.  The light keeps blinking (indicating that it's still loading).  

Once, after about 20 minutes, my WebTV disconnected (which it usually only does if it tries accessing infrmation it can't use).

Is there something wrong, or is it because I have a WebTV?

Is there any way I can see the avatars?


----------



## Villano (Jan 20, 2002)

Any technical help on this?

BTW, I also recieved an e-mail from "" (just quotes, no name or address) with an attachment which I couldn't access ("contains information WebTV cannot use").  Did someone e-mail me the avatars page or was that something totally unrelated?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 20, 2002)

I'm afraid I know nothing about Web TV.  Anyone else?


----------

